# Pubs at Christmas



## Phanny55 (Dec 28, 2009)

We want to go away for a few days in between Christmas and New Year so can anyone recommend a good pub where we can park the motorhome at the back of (pref with electrics) in the Cotswolds, Hereford, South Wales, Oxfordshire, South West England etc.

Many thanks
Regards
Hazel


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes I certainly can. Join or just look into the Motorhome Stopover club.
We joined quite recently and have so far sampled four different venues. They are free and well described in the handbook, all 460 of them. Outside of Motorhome Facts, joining them was the next best thing to French Aires.
Worth having a look anyway.
Alan


----------



## Phanny55 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks Alan, where can I find the Motorhome Stopover info?
Regards
Hazel


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Agree with Alan. The only let down for us was a pub which had gone out of business, we didn't feel comfortable staying there. French Aires can disappear in just the same way though. For £30/year, Motorhome Stopover is well worth the money.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Hazel, you can sign up online if you want. Just google Motorhome stopover.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This list is a start:

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=117

Some are CLs /CSs rather than pub car parks but if you want a hook up that might be best. It's a funny site in that it is divided into UK regions and France is in the middle so keep scrolling down !

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We are going to Holly Bush Park near Taunton for Christmas.

Its a small privately, laid back site. Best of all there is a super 15th century inn 100 yards along the road.

The inn is unspoilt and very hospitable, the staff very friendly and it only closes on Christmas day, and serves good wholesome food whenever it is open.


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Pubs at Xmas*

I can reccomend "The Blacksmiths Arms" At Alvington on the A48 between Gloucester & Chepstow.
It has a site at the rear of the pub inc. hook-up, water & waste facilities, usual charge £10/night but may be more over Xmas.
Real ales & excellent food at reasonable prices.
Handy for the Forest of Dean, Lydney & Chepstow.
See www.blacksmithsarmsalvington.co.uk for details.
Forrester.


----------

